
Ryver vs. Slack - franl
http://www.ryver.com/ryver-vs-slack/
======
jscheel
This kind of marketing turns me off before I even get to hear most of their
message. Especially when they say they are better than slack because they are
"free". Free just means we have a huge burn rate until we can figure out how
to make money. It doesn't instill confidence, it makes me weary.

------
kelsolaar
I'm giving a go at their application and I'm right really pleased to see how
easy a potential complete transition from Slack would be done. You provide
your Slack's API Token and everything gets imported from the look of it:
channels, history, snippets / files, etc...

------
angryasian
while it looks promising, I don't like the idea of the "stream" for
everything. With enough content old stuff gets lost, this goes for chat or
news feeds. Traditional forums works because on a single page, i can see a
list of sometimes a 100 different posts and skim through them and see exactly
what I'm looking for. Search work if you know exactly what you're looking for
and of course if the search works well.

------
edoceo
Accelerating the race to the bottom since 2015!!

